# Not a bad night on the water!!!!



## Lance Powers (Aug 12, 2011)

Had a chance to get out the other night and stuck a few fish. It took awhile to find the fish but it payed off in the end.


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

That is a bunch of steak, awesome pics! What area are you out of?


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

very nice Lance! :thumbup:...stuffem'


----------



## Lance Powers (Aug 12, 2011)

Faith Thanks!!! and i am out the Perdido Key area.

Thanks Mike.


----------



## Flatswalker (Oct 31, 2011)

Good job Lance !!!


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Sweet! A nice gigging trip.


----------



## CountryFolksCanSurvive22 (Dec 3, 2010)

Good job those are some fine fish! I gig Destin area but how far from the gulf were they? Still seeing good fish a ways from pass...


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

I love the mullet, what is it with the 1 or 2 mullet coming up to the light and sitting there. I have got one or two last couple of times I have gone, wonder if its the warmth. I'm out of Destin also but have not had time to check out thier movement in the last week or so. Hope I still have a little time.......


----------



## Lance Powers (Aug 12, 2011)

I had to search for these fish from the pass all the way up into the bay just spent a long time on the water that night...I also think the lights might blind the mullet at first that is why they are slow to take off....


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

I actually know the Perdido area pretty well use to gig lots of flatties along ICW, Innerarity Point. Use to fish off Marina docks also, that was before they had to put in rock jetties and there was still a draw bridge on to Perdido Key.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

very nice nice to know they are still some in the bay- Bet it was cold 
thanks for sharing


----------

